# A flourite mess



## Joebat (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi all. I am just setting up my planted tank and have a fourite mess. I call myself rinsing it out,but when I went toplant the plant package...the flourite cloud was so thick I couldn't see what I was doing. The water is still slightly cloudy after a week. I was wondering if I should clean out my cannister filter. I was wondering about ordering another marineland filter with the micron sleeve they have on sale at big al's. And does the gravel washer work well that it comes with? Any thought out there?
Joe


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Flourite is messy! You need to rinse it thoroughly prior to putting it in the tank. What I have done is take a fine screen mesh and dump a bunch of flourite in it. Hold this over a bucket, and run the hose over it till it comes out more or less clear. The fine stuff that collects at the bottom of the bucket you can put at the bottom of the tank. Do this repeatedly until you wash it all. Even then, the tank will not be clear, but the filter will usually clear it up overnight. 

As far as your filter goes, yes you need to clean the pads out.

HTH.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Invest in a diatomous earth filter such as System 1 or Vortex and it will clean the water quickly. Then be sure to clean out your cannister filter.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I just pack my filters with Polyfil ($1 a bag at Walmart) and it clears the flourite cloud in under a day. Even better if it's slightly old (as in used in a filter already)


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The key to using it is not to wash it out. Instead, pour it on to a sheet or into a large container, cover with water and allow to stand for a day. Then allow the water to evaporate. This will bind the smaller particles to the larger ones and you will have no flourite cloud to deal with. Let the Flourite dry completely.

I discovered this by accident. I had a new 20g high aquarium, placed Flourite in it and then squeezed out a cannister filter sponge from another tank onto the Flourite and added some water, barely enough to cover the Flourite. I got distracted (someone was ill and I had to attend hospital...) and the Flourite dried out over several days. It was a little pungent but when completely dry was odorless. I then added some sand to the front of the aquarium and capped some of the Flourite with sand and filled the tank with water. Not one particle, no cloud whatsoever....

Andrew Cribb


----------

